# Delicious Christmas Bakery!



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi everybody,

it's Christmas season.
I just finished my Christmas bakery and would like to share my results. And all of you who like to share what you made ... feel free to add!

Enjoy.

Let's start with
"Hänsel & Gretel"


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 7, 2019)

Cookies...


----------



## Aqw (Dec 7, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Cookies...
> 
> View attachment 134233


I like


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 8, 2019)

I have got the recipe for those from a pharmacies monthly magazine, so I guess they are classified as _medical treatment...

_


----------



## Orchid (Dec 8, 2019)

Very nice bakery. One of my german cookbooks has a gingerbread house for cover but never made it.
Most years if health is reasonable I bake fruitcake. This year I bake 2 fruitcakes, one is slightly smaller. No pictures. I use the light fruitcake recipe by Tess Mallos from her cookbook Cooking in Colour. I vary the dried fruits and age it with sherry, just added sherry just now to the fruitcakes. I baked them last sunday and added sweet sherry when they had cooled off so this is 2nd time and next two sundays I add more sherry.
When DD gets home from college I will bake her favorite chocolate cake.
Later this afternoon I bake some ginger cookies they are very warming so sort of medicinal food.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 9, 2019)

Baked some more ginger cookies, this time with bits of ginger in syrup.Baked 13 cookies 4 cm round shape.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 9, 2019)

Those look delish Anastasia!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 9, 2019)

Orchid said:


> Very nice bakery. One of my german cookbooks has a gingerbread house for cover but never made it.
> Most years if health is reasonable I bake fruitcake. This year I bake 2 fruitcakes, one is slightly smaller. No pictures. I use the light fruitcake recipe by Tess Mallos from her cookbook Cooking in Colour. I vary the dried fruits and age it with sherry, just added sherry just now to the fruitcakes. I baked them last sunday and added sweet sherry when they had cooled off so this is 2nd time and next two sundays I add more sherry.
> When DD gets home from college I will bake her favorite chocolate cake.
> Later this afternoon I bake some ginger cookies they are very warming so sort of medicinal food.


This brings back great memories. I Used to make Gingerbread Houses with my grandma around Christmas. I remember it being so much fun!


----------



## Emmy (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh my gosh... this whole month ill be doing the same keep you updated lol


----------



## Orchid (Dec 11, 2019)

Later this morning baking a trial batch of cookies, using my diy cocoa mix which was inspired by recipes in the old Sunset cookbooks from the 1970s. In a empty instant coffee jar I mix 2/3 cocoa powder 1/3 instant coffee add powdered cinnamon, a little nutmeg, ginger, a small bit of seasalt, few spoons brown sugar mix all together. To use as hot cocoa add to hot milk stir well, optional add marshmallow on top.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 11, 2019)

Orchid said:


> Later this morning baking a trial batch of cookies, using my diy cocoa mix which was inspired by recipes in the old Sunset cookbooks from the 1970s. In a empty instant coffee jar I mix 2/3 cocoa powder 1/3 instant coffee add powdered cinnamon, a little nutmeg, ginger, a small bit of seasalt, few spoons brown sugar mix all together. To use as hot cocoa add to hot milk stir well, optional add marshmallow on top.



Oh that sounds good - I'll try that... thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedShellBlueShell (Dec 11, 2019)

Shortbread cookies for dayyyyys.


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2019)

*uncontrolled drooling for the month of December *

It all looks so good! Right now all that shortbread has my attention most, but that will no doubt change every time I go through the pictures.

I only make one cookie for the season, because they are ones my wife likes. Sort of a chocolate shortbread ball with glace cherries inside. Nothing very interesting to look at.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 11, 2019)

Tad said:


> *uncontrolled drooling for the month of December *



I really like this expression- never heard "drooling" before.

new vocabulary learned


----------



## Tad (Dec 12, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I really like this expression- never heard "drooling" before.
> 
> new vocabulary learned



A quick note on using 'drool': Normally we use it to talk about dogs; good manners say a human should not visibly drool. So to use it about people is a deliberate exaggeration.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 12, 2019)

Trial baking coconut cookies.
The other is baked polenta with herbs and the drippings of todays dinner Angus hamburger, is oil left in pan.
Tomorrow it gets sliced in strips and pan fried with some cheese on top.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 14, 2019)

I thought I was finished with my bakery for this year's Christmas...

Yesterday I found out that all cookies I've made last weekend were already gone... 

I decided to bake some new - here are the results...


----------



## Orchid (Dec 14, 2019)

Very nice cookies. Same here no cookie left. Last of the coconut cookie dough is baking now.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 15, 2019)

Sunday today unwrapped the fruitcakes and added few spoons sherry to them.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 15, 2019)

Oh that looks sooo good!


----------



## Emmy (Dec 15, 2019)

starting my usual cookies this week..one day at a time!way too many to make in one day. I went to a sugar cookie class this weekend though! not bad for first tries, I learned a lot!!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 15, 2019)

So cute!


----------



## RedShellBlueShell (Dec 16, 2019)

Pot pies, peppermint monster cookies, and (slightly disfigured!) chocolate brownie bites. It's been a busy month so far!

Everyone's treats look so great this year!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 16, 2019)

RedShellBlueShell said:


> View attachment 134320
> 
> Pot pies, peppermint monster cookies, and (slightly disfigured!) chocolate brownie bites. It's been a busy month so far!
> 
> Everyone's treats look so great this year!



That looks amazing! 
yummy...


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 16, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> That looks amazing!
> yummy...


I second that!


----------



## Orchid (Dec 16, 2019)

Trial sage biscuits in the oven baking right now. BHG cookbook biscuits recipe reduced to make small batch.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 16, 2019)

Orchid said:


> Trial sage biscuits in the oven baking right now. BHG cookbook biscuits recipe reduced to make small batch.


My hubby makes cheddar sage biscuits and they are to die for!


----------



## Rob hudson (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm kicking around the idea of trying to make a pumpkin cheese cake. On a ginger snap crust instead of graham crackers. Or maybe a lemon cheesecake on those lemon wafer things. I'm the only one here though, so I don't bake often lol.
Today I will make chocolate chip cookies though. Soft and chewy.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 16, 2019)

Make the pumpkin cheese cake. Pumpkin anything is so delish! I made pumpkin bread for Thanksgiving and am making it again for Christmas. You can go into my pantry anytime of the year and I always have a dozen cans of pumpkin lol!


----------



## Rob hudson (Dec 16, 2019)

I am on the hunt for the perfect pumpkin bread recipe actually. Any suggestions?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 16, 2019)

Rob hudson said:


> I am on the hunt for the perfect pumpkin bread recipe actually. Any suggestions?



Well I'd be interested as well...


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 16, 2019)

Pumpkin Bread

6 eggs
3 cups pumpkin
1 1/2 cups cooking oil
4 cups white sugar4 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 1/2 teaspoons ground nutmeg ( I use 2 teaspoons cause I like it)
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cloves 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray 3 loaf pans with cooking spray. Mix pumpkin, oil, sugar and eggs. Combine rest of ingredients and stir into pumpkin mixture until well blended. Divide
batter evenly between the 3 pans. Bake 45 minutes to 1 hour.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 16, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Pumpkin Bread
> 
> 6 eggs
> 3 cups pumpkin
> ...



Thank you so much for sharing...
I'll try that...


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 16, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134308
> View attachment 134309
> View attachment 134305
> View attachment 134306
> ...



Ah, I really think I need to taste test these to see if they're as good as they look. 

30 or 40 samples should be sufficient. lol


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 16, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Pumpkin Bread
> 
> 6 eggs
> 3 cups pumpkin
> ...



Love pumpkin bread! 

And, banana bread!

And, monkey bread!

And...  

More, more, more!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 16, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> Ah, I really think I need to taste test these to see if they're as good as they look.


ha ha, acually these taste even better than they look.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 16, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> ha ha, acually these taste even better than they look.



I'm sure, how do you know how good I think I see them as being?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 16, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> I'm sure, how do you know how good I think I see them as being?




I am sorry, I am not a native English speaker. I don't understand your question...


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 16, 2019)

Emmy said:


> starting my usual cookies this week..one day at a time!way too many to make in one day. I went to a sugar cookie class this weekend though! not bad for first tries, I learned a lot!!View attachment 134316



A+ Emmy!

The pensive reindeer is adorable. He or she looks good enough to eat! oh, well, I would too!

Takes so much patience to make these. You did great! 

How do they taste? Did you flavor the icing or or just color? There are tricks to consider, don't cha know?


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 16, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am sorry, I am not a native English speaker. I don't understand your question...


I was teasing you, trying to ask how you know they're better than they look, if you don't know how good I think they look. I think they look like they taste like perfect 10s! Is it possible they're 11s?!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 16, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> I was teasing you, trying to ask how you know they're better than they look, if you don't know how good I think they look. I think they look like they taste like perfect 10s! Is it possible they're 11s?!



yeah... I should have replied 12/10...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 21, 2019)

It is not necessarily Christmas bakery but as I will give it away as a gift to a neighbor for Christmas... I'd like to share with you my blueberry-peach jam I cooked today:


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2019)

That sounds delicious. Lucky neighbor!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 21, 2019)

Tad said:


> That sounds delicious. Lucky neighbor!



She will also get some of the cookies... not many of them left. Nevertheless I share with her what I still have...

I am such a good neighbor... 

(to be sure that I won't eat them on my own, they are already stored & packed separately...  - three days left till Christmas - a lot of things could happen in three days...)


----------



## Tangy Citrus (Dec 22, 2019)

I'll be in the kitchen making shortbread all afternoon. Looking forward to sampling some of them before giving them away.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2019)

Just out of the oven, Meskouta, with fresh orange flavour...


----------



## Aqw (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks like kouglof we have in Alsace


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 22, 2019)

Butterscotch bread pudding and oatmeal butterscotch pecan cookies I made today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2019)

Made brownie balls last night (brownies crushed up with chocolate syrup, rolled into balls and dipped into chocolate). Also chocolate dipped oreos and pretzels. Plan on making cake pops today and scratch made cheesecake for Christmas.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 24, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Made brownie balls last night (brownies crushed up with chocolate syrup, rolled into balls and dipped into chocolate). Also chocolate dipped oreos and pretzels. Plan on making cake pops today and scratch made cheesecake for Christmas.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 24, 2019)

YUM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orchid (Dec 24, 2019)

Joyful and a very happy Christmas Eve, Happy Hanukkah and Happy Holidays for everyone.
Xmas Eve is appetizers this year, as our daughter gets home from overseas day after Boxing Day/2nd xmas day.
First course is danish open sandwiches, smorrebrod. When I still travelled I used to go to Denmark often.
Bought a cookbook as souvenir to make danish food at home.
Oval plate is S/O food and mine is smaller round dish.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2019)

Sweeeeeeeets...


----------



## Orchid (Dec 24, 2019)

Very pretty sweets. I hide the chocolates box in between the kitchen towels for Rosalie my daughter to find it.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2019)

Hiding sweets. that's cruel...


----------



## Orchid (Dec 24, 2019)

No is not hide, she likes surprises since she was little...searching for things and find them. One time her dad hide item in her Moped (small scooter-model low-powered motorcycle).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 24, 2019)

Orchid said:


> No is not hide, she likes surprises since she was little...searching for things and find them. One time her dad hide item in her Moped (small scooter-model low-powered motorcycle).



Sounds like a nice tradition with your daughter! I always get each of my daughters a special ornament every year and my tree is decorated with them all from each year


----------



## Orchid (Dec 24, 2019)

Hot appetizers. Puff pastries variety. Beef mince, red onion, olive,raisin,capers, paprika powder, black/white pepper & sea salt squares of 2 inch. Flat rounds red/onion, cheese slice, dried rosemary, black/white pepper.
Small rounds sliced green olives, golden raisins and grated very hard aged cheese.
Red Merlot australian wine Jacob's Creek.
The S/O is stuffed full so for today I stop cooking.
The bread pudding from the trimmed edges of breads
previous dish is finished baking and cooling off.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 24, 2019)

Portion of bread pudding. Has a few dried cranberries and added a little spoon sherry and powdered sugar.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2019)

@Orchid ... Wahnsinn, was für ein Aufwand du betreibst.

Looks amazing, all you've posted... yummy...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2019)

Traditionally we have raclette at Christmas Eve...


----------



## Orchid (Dec 25, 2019)

*Merry Christmas.*
*Slice of the fruitcake. *
*
Fruitcake picture.*


----------



## Tad (Dec 27, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134406
> 
> Traditionally we have raclette at Christmas Eve...



Us too! (well, a newish tradition, last five years or so). And it looks like we have essentially the same model of raclette machine.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year, everyone!
Let's hope 2020 will be a good one...


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 31, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!
> Let's hope 2020 will be a good one...
> 
> View attachment 134471


Happy New Year to you and all, too!!!

Here's to a Bigger and Better New Year!


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 31, 2019)

Orchid said:


> Portion of bread pudding. Has a few dried cranberries and added a little spoon sherry and powdered sugar.
> View attachment 134404



A little melted ice cream adds moisture and a hint of vanilla. 

Looks so delish!


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 31, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Just out of the oven, Meskouta, with fresh orange flavour...
> View attachment 134377


Seeing all your pics is KILLING ME! I want to bake all day now. Guess I will! lol 
Just have to eat more to keep the shelves from groaning.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 31, 2019)

Orchid said:


> Hot appetizers. Puff pastries variety. Beef mince, red onion, olive,raisin,capers, paprika powder, black/white pepper & sea salt squares of 2 inch. Flat rounds red/onion, cheese slice, dried rosemary, black/white pepper.
> Small rounds sliced green olives, golden raisins and grated very hard aged cheese.
> Red Merlot australian wine Jacob's Creek.
> The S/O is stuffed full so for today I stop cooking.
> ...


Love, love, love puff pastries!
Great fillings too!
OK, there goes my diet, but what's another 100 lbs or so!


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 31, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134401
> 
> Sweeeeeeeets...


OH BOY! 
Oh, there's a tree in the background too. Almost didn't see it.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 31, 2019)

Dinner time...


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 31, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Dinner time...View attachment 134474


Wonderbar!


----------



## Orchid (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year 2020.
This morning baked daughter's favorite chocolate cake.Recipe is from BHG new cook book One Bowl Chocolate Cake. It is baked from scratch flour, brown sugar , milk, cocoa powder, 1 large egg etc.
Dinner today is table grill, variety of bite sized meats, 3 bbq sauces, french stick bread, airfryer french fries, variety mushrooms, slices zucchini, onion, red bell pepper. Olive oil and herbs to dip the bread. Icecream.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 31, 2019)

Orchid said:


> Happy New Year 2020.
> This morning baked daughter's favorite chocolate cake.Recipe is from BHG new cook book One Bowl Chocolate Cake. It is baked from scratch flour, brown sugar , milk, cocoa powder, 1 large egg etc.
> Dinner today is table grill, variety of bite sized meats, 3 bbq sauces, french stick bread, airfryer french fries, variety mushrooms, slices zucchini, onion, red bell pepper. Olive oil and herbs to dip the bread. Icecream.


Sounds good enough to Eat! lol


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 1, 2020)

We didn't do much baking this year, but made some cookies today. Chocolate cookies with peppermint bark baking chips.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 1, 2020)

Tracyarts said:


> We didn't do much baking this year, but made some cookies today. Chocolate cookies with peppermint bark baking chips. View attachment 134484


Yum, now I have to do some baking again!


----------



## Aqw (Jan 5, 2020)

_Galette des rois_ in France now: Kings cake. Pastry with a lot of marzipan, sugar. Delicious and very filling. We'll have it for pudding for a large part of January.


----------



## Orchid (Jan 5, 2020)

Apple puff pastry with cinnamon.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 6, 2020)

I wasn't sure if I should open a new thread for the 2020 Christmas bakery. 
Obviously I decided to continue this one.
So, welcome everybody to my 2020 results. I started today with some cookies, well, 2 layers of cookies filled with marzipan and grapefruit jam, covered in dark chocolate and a sugared walnut on top. 



Same as last year I thought it would be fun to share our baking results for the Christmas season here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 6, 2020)

I like that you bumped the thread. We get to see all the new stuff along with the classics!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 7, 2020)

View of Tudor Christmas party food time 47:44 Marzipan chess game , ginger cookies, anise sweets and precursor fruitcake time 47:50
Early in video Tudor kitchen time 7:12 pastry mince pies , roasts on spit and roasted boar's head at 14:09.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 7, 2020)

Just finished baking this..Xmas fruitcake 2020 .....had some made today small diy candied peels lemon, lime, mandarin and candied ginger and a little dried fruits leftovers so made some cookies as extra.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2020)

Orchid said:


> Just finished baking this..Xmas fruitcake 2020 .....had some made today small diy candied peels lemon, lime, mandarin and candied ginger and a little dried fruits leftovers so made some cookies as extra.
> View attachment 138124


Do you have a pice of the candied peels?


----------



## Orchid (Nov 9, 2020)

No picture of candied peels.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 14, 2020)

Here is my today's work:


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 14, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Here is my today's work:
> View attachment 138193


Those cinnamon rolls look tasty!


----------



## stampy (Nov 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Here is my today's work:
> View attachment 138193


These look so delicious!!! A feast for the eyes, and tummy!!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Here is my today's work:
> View attachment 138193


I forgot to show you this one. I also made these coconut-chocolate pieces the other day.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I forgot to show you this one. I also made these coconut-chocolate pieces the other day.
> 
> View attachment 138219


Delicious!


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I forgot to show you this one. I also made these coconut-chocolate pieces the other day.
> 
> View attachment 138219


Is this actual size?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 17, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> Is this actual size?


bite-sized


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm so in love with that wee heart shaped biscuit/cookie with the pink pearl.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 17, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I'm so in love with that wee heart shaped biscuit/cookie with the pink pearl.


PS. it was delicious too


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 19, 2020)

Made these waffles this afternoon.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 25, 2020)

some chocolate muffins today...




chocolate and nougat inside


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 25, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> some chocolate muffins today...
> 
> View attachment 138320
> 
> ...


That's it! I'm coming to your place, Anna!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 25, 2020)

@littlefairywren sure. Hop on a plane!


----------



## Tank (Nov 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> some chocolate muffins today...
> 
> View attachment 138320
> 
> ...


Where's mine??


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 26, 2020)

Tank said:


> Where's mine??


well maybe one of these?

blueberry white chocolate muffins with cinnamon...


----------



## Tank (Nov 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> well maybe one of these?
> 
> blueberry white chocolate muffins with cinnamon...
> View attachment 138347


Sounds different, but all things I like!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 28, 2020)

Apple upside down cake. With ginger, cinnamon & Kirsch brandy because my vanilla bottle was empty.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 28, 2020)

Orchid said:


> Apple upside down cake. With ginger, cinnamon & Kirsch brandy because my vanilla bottle was empty.
> 
> View attachment 138379


wow, it looks delicious.
and nice decoration!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi @DazzlingAnna ...Thanks. Have a very nice weekend.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 28, 2020)

Orchid said:


> Apple upside down cake. With ginger, cinnamon & Kirsch brandy because my vanilla bottle was empty.
> 
> View attachment 138379


Everything about this looks lovely!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 28, 2020)

I was baking these brownies today. Christmas tree-shaped, heart-shaped and star-shaped brownies.
The "bra-shaped" ones are the leftover cuts from tree, star and heart, mixed with butter and cream cheese covered in dark chocolate.


----------



## agouderia (Nov 28, 2020)

Edited the title to show that this delicious thread is as up-to-date as can be....

Plus: I would love the recipe of these interesting walnut creations below....



DazzlingAnna said:


> I wasn't sure if I should open a new thread for the 2020 Christmas bakery.
> Obviously I decided to continue this one.
> So, welcome everybody to my 2020 results. I started today with some cookies, well, 2 layers of cookies filled with marzipan and grapefruit jam, covered in dark chocolate and a sugared walnut on top.
> View attachment 138115
> ...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 28, 2020)

@agouderia thanks for editing 

I'll forward the recipe asap.
I don't need to translate into English, am I right?


----------



## agouderia (Nov 28, 2020)

Gern geschehen! Deutsch als Rezeptsprache geht immer ....und noch viel wichtiger sind die präzisen Maßangaben des einzig wahren metrischen Systems ....


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 28, 2020)

naja, Präzision...
Ich schreibe es mal so auf wie es im Rezept steht. Was ich dann daraus gemacht habe könnte ggfs. abweichen


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 28, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I was baking these brownies today. Christmas tree-shaped, heart-shaped and star-shaped brownies.
> The "bra-shaped" ones are the leftover cuts from tree, star and heart, mixed with butter and cream cheese covered in dark chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 138380


I'm a chocaholic! Thank you for this!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 28, 2020)

agouderia said:


> Edited the title to show that this delicious thread is as up-to-date as can be....
> ​Plus: I would love the recipe of these interesting walnut creations below....


@agouderia​


BTW if anyone is interested in any of the recipes of whatever I post here just ask me. 
With a kind request I would translate them (including my adjustments to the original recipe) into English. 
I could also provide in French but that would be without any guarantee... .


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 5, 2020)

My todays work: vanilla crescents.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 8, 2020)

Today I made these:




Well I used baking equipment but these are no cookies this time. These are little gifts for friends and/or Christmas tree decorations. 

One of the little feet will be on our tree this year for you, @Barbsjw


----------



## Barbsjw (Dec 8, 2020)

Aww TY @DazzlingAnna !


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 8, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I made these:
> 
> View attachment 138549
> 
> ...


Oh that last wee sentence made me cry. That's terribly precious.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 10, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> Aww TY @DazzlingAnna !


----------



## Orchid (Dec 12, 2020)

In my kitchen baking ginger cookies.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 12, 2020)

Ginger cookies...


----------



## stampy (Dec 13, 2020)

If anyone needs a taste tester for their treats, I would be happy to provide some feedback!


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 13, 2020)

I made a big pan of fudge today.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 19, 2020)

Made some new vanilla crescents today and I made these marzipan pralines with nougat core and cinnamon.

edit: Does the word "crescent" has anything to do with French "croissant"? I mean, the shape is similar... Does anybody know this?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 19, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 138813
> View attachment 138814
> 
> 
> ...


They look the same, but you use yeast to make crescent rolls. They're not sweet like croissants either. More like a regular dinner roll.


----------



## Aqw (Dec 19, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> edit: Does the word "crescent" has anything to do with French "croissant"? I mean, the shape is similar... Does anybody know this?


Yes, same meaning, same origin. They look delicious your crescents, maybe even better than croissants


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 19, 2020)

Aqw said:


> Yes, same meaning, same origin. They look delicious your crescents, maybe even better than croissants


a cookie challenging a croissant- these crescents are delicious but:
For me there can be only one winner. Always the croissant.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 19, 2020)

1st attempt ever to make mince pies, they are not pretty, but I'm really surprised how good they taste, a bit like the ones my mum used to make.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 20, 2020)

I wish you a good time on 4th Sunday of Advent.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 20, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I wish you a good time on 4th Sunday of Advent.View attachment 138838


Wow, that looks really good!


----------



## Tad (Dec 20, 2020)

There is a specific cookie I make each year at this time as they are one of the few cookies my wife really cares for. They are essentially shortbread balls with a glace cherry inside (optionally with some chocolate on top). Made my Christmas batch yesterday and they ... I don't even know how to describe it. Sort of half melted, so that there was a cherry with a bit of shortbread clinging to it, then a frothy slumped skirt spreading out and meeting that the of the next cookies. The recipe says requires the dough to chill in the fridge, saying between three hours and two days, and it had been four days, so I'm guessing that had something to do with it.

So no pictures from me, unless I make a more successful batch in a bit!


----------



## Orchid (Dec 21, 2020)

Monday baking. No picture yet...
Apple/walnut cake with mandarin peel, lemon peel, last spoon of cream sherry, ginger powder, cinnamon powder, some walnut bits in the cake. The top is grated apples and more walnuts. Powdered sugar on it.

Leftover apple bits apple peels went for birds in my garden.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 21, 2020)

Not sure why I’ve not cooked before – perhaps this new locked down is forcing me to do something I would not normally do.
(ignore the bread I make that weekly) Corn beef and potato pie and sausage rolls what a festive feast to lookforward to even if they look a bit messy (even made the pastry from scratch).


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 21, 2020)

CPProp said:


> Not sure why I’ve not cooked before – perhaps this new locked down is forcing me to do something I would not normally do.
> (ignore the bread I make that weekly) Corn beef and potato pie and sausage rolls what a festive feast to lookforward to even if they look a bit messy (even made the pastry from scratch).
> View attachment 138868


It all looks good enough to eat! Your true calling perhaps, @CPProp


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes, it is fudge season. I've assembled the ingredients for a white chocolate caramel pecan fudge. If I can gather the Christmas spirit to do the assemblage.


----------



## agouderia (Dec 22, 2020)

All things tangerine - my baking experiment 2020.

In this crazy year, I am lagging behind terribly with my Christmas bakery schedule. So far I've only managed to do these and 2 more family traditional ones. Now I hope to finish 3 more today - and at the latest tomorrow I have to bake the traditional Christmas loaves according to my great-aunt's recipe....


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2020)

agouderia said:


> View attachment 138881
> 
> 
> All things tangerine - my baking experiment 2020.
> ...


busy days!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2020)

Today we made rice krispy treats with peppermint flavoring and red sprinkles. They turned out very good!

Cornflake wreath- made like rice krispy treats but you use cornflakes instead so it shapes up nicely into the shape of a wreath. we put candies on it to look like bulbs on the wreath and added vanilla flavoring..

Chocolate fudge- half plain chocolate and the other half with walnuts and mini-marshmallows.

For my co-workers, I made tri-colored Christmas fudge and a batch of candy cane fudge.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2020)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Today we made rice krispy treats with peppermint flavoring and red sprinkles. They turned out very good!
> 
> Cornflake wreath- made like rice krispy treats but you use cornflakes instead so it shapes up nicely into the shape of a wreath. we put candies on it to look like bulbs on the wreath and added vanilla flavoring..
> 
> ...



Never heard about fudge before but recently a few times. 
Well as I have enough time during lockdown right now I am trying to make one on my own.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Never heard about fudge before but recently a few times.
> Well as I have enough time during lockdown right now I am trying to make one on my own.


Anna, i have learned to be careful with fudge. It can turn rock hard if you don't make it right on the stovetop.
Imagine my delight when I found these simple recipes that just use the microwave to melt the chocolate:









3-Ingredient Christmas Swirl Fudge


Fudge-making can be fussy—good thing you're a hostess with a hack. By using Betty Crocker™ Rich & Creamy Vanilla Frosting, there’s no need for a candy thermometer or constant stirring over the stove. All it takes to make this eye-catching Christmas swirl fudge is a can of our favorite frosting...



www.bettycrocker.com













Candy Cane Fudge


Soft, sweet and perfectly pepperminty, this ultra-easy and eye-catching fudge will be voted the most likely to steal the show on your holiday cookie tray.



www.bettycrocker.com





The chocolate fudge I made uses sweetened condensed milk and semi-sweet chocolate chips- and you can toss it any extras you might like

Simple to make and the white chocolates were a hit with my coworkers. The chocolate fudge is in my fridge right now and I will be trying it tomorrow


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2020)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Anna, i have learned to be careful with fudge. It can turn rock hard if you don't make it right on the stovetop.
> Imagine my delight when I found these simple recipes that just use the microwave to melt the chocolate:
> 
> 
> ...



haha yeah thank you!
I checked the well known recipe blogs and sites earlier today and found these 3 ingredients recipes there as well. I am missing one of those ingredients at home so yay, I can go outside tomorrow and get it.(sweetened condensed milk - I used mine with additional caramel flavour for my coconut macaroons recipe with only two ingredients)

I might do the white chocolate fudge or another one with peanut butter in it. 

I will update you about the results


----------



## Aqw (Dec 23, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Never heard about fudge before but recently a few times.
> Well as I have enough time during lockdown right now I am trying to make one on my own.


Fudge is soooooo good. I tried to make it and often fail


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2020)

I use the microwave recipe as well. Very easy.


----------



## Tad (Dec 23, 2020)

I've only made fudge using the old family recipe. Waiting for it to boil long enough to reach the 'soft ball' stage and then beating it until your arm is about to fall off -- but it makes such_good_fudge. My wife isn't a fudge fan so I seldom go through all the effort, but maybe this year, without a lot else to do, I'll make some.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 23, 2020)

Tad said:


> I've only made fudge using the old family recipe. Waiting for it to boil long enough to reach the 'soft ball' stage and then beating it until your arm is about to fall off -- but it makes such_good_fudge. My wife isn't a fudge fan so I seldom go through all the effort, but maybe this year, without a lot else to do, I'll make some.


I avoid recipes where I have to do something until my arm is about to fall off or where I have to wait for ages for the dough (yeast, or those for hours in the fridge). If the recipe needs much time in a fridge and cannot deal with 30 min in the freezer, I won't do it. 
Laziness or efficiency?


----------



## Tad (Dec 23, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I avoid recipes where I have to do something until my arm is about to fall off or where I have to wait for ages for the dough (yeast, or those for hours in the fridge). If the recipe needs much time in a fridge and cannot deal with 30 min in the freezer, I won't do it.
> Laziness or efficiency?


Which makes a lot of sense when you do a lot of baking. But when you do something very seldom and want a sense of occasion about it, then those things make it more memorable


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 23, 2020)

Tad said:


> Which makes a lot of sense when you do a lot of baking. But when you do something very seldom and want a sense of occasion about it, then those things make it more memorable


I see... I have some recipes (cooking not baking) that take 4-5 hours to prepare and the food to be eaten within 10 min. Doing it twice a year only though. 
I was busy with these all Monday:


(many more than on the pic, of course. Think big! lol)


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 24, 2020)

I've been cooking all day for tomorrow's Christmas lunch and though it's not exactly baking (I made pork crackling in my airfryer), these have just been done and omg...sooo tempting!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2020)

I made my white chocolate praline fudge, but it didn't set. Still very soft, I believe I didn't use enough white chocolate.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 24, 2020)

*Merry Christmas everyone. Happy Holidays.
Slice of this year's fruitcake the sweet sherry infusions kept it slightly moist.

*


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 28, 2021)

2021... 

I'll start with my gingerbread house I completed today:

​


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 28, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> 2021...
> 
> I'll start with my gingerbread house I completed today:
> 
> View attachment 146573​


OMG, this is adorable, hon! ❤


----------



## luckyfa (Dec 2, 2021)

My wife started baking christmas cookies as well. Last year she gained about 12 lbs in 6 weeks from december 1st to mid-january which proves that she loves her christmas cookies.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 2, 2021)

Baked the Christmas fruitcake.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 5, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> 2021...
> 
> I'll start with my gingerbread house I completed today:
> 
> View attachment 146573​


so one week later we are here


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 5, 2021)

I made these coconut mountains today.

​


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 6, 2021)

These vanilla crescents are the best!


----------



## Aqw (Dec 6, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> These vanilla crescents are the best!


Lovely


----------



## Orchid (Dec 7, 2021)

Mince pies recipe adapted to less ingredients from original recipe Delia Smith's Christmas cookbook.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 8, 2021)

Added sherry to the fruitcake, shaky hand, forgot the spoon so next week skip adding to it. Omg.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 11, 2021)

This is my 2021 assortment...


----------



## Orchid (Dec 18, 2021)

Birthday cake baked it for s/o but he could not wait for tomorrow so he ate a piece today .


----------



## Aqw (Dec 18, 2021)

Orchid said:


> Birthday cake baked it for s/o but he could not wait for tomorrow so he ate a piece today .


I also like the beer


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 20, 2021)

We really haven't baked anything. Although we will make some pies later this week. 

My husband has never had mince pie, I only tried it once at a big holiday party 30 years ago when someone brought both meat and non-meat mince mini pies to share. So I impulse bought a jar of pre-made mincemeat at the store to make little filled pies. It actually has a tiny amount of beef. Maybe suet? We opened the jar last night and tried it and both really liked it and are making little filled pies with it this week. It reminded me of apple chutney, but I didn't taste the beef at all. Next year I'll make homemade mince (no meat) because if we liked the pre-made version homemade ought to be so much better.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 21, 2021)

Baked mince pies this morning.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 22, 2021)

Baked this morning herbs biscuits using same baking tin.


----------



## FFAFarmher (Dec 25, 2021)

On Tuesday we had our annual Christmas baking day in my family! 81 dozen (972) cookies on the trays, and over 1000+ total made in 8 hours! We made Ritz pb Sammies, roll out butter cookies, hazelnut spritz(they are amazing), molasses, pb blossoms, Andes cookies, Oreo truffles, ganache truffles, rolo turtles, chocolate covered pretzels, and buckeyes. Honestly might have forgetten a couple!


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 25, 2021)

Mince pies


----------



## Orchid (Jan 9, 2022)

Last sunday of 61 baked this.....apples,apricots,raisins, sweet sherry, ginger, cinnamon, nutmeg upside down cake. Cake batter has bourbon vanilla, brown sugar for taste, A bit of mandarin juice mixed with powdered sugar on top and extra dusting powdered sugar. The sherry alcohol is gone only flavor stay.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 31, 2022)

*Happy New Year's Eve!

Puff pastry apples with cinnamon and brown sugar.
Puff pastry apples, cranberries and ginger.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2022)

I made oreo balls and chocolate dipped oreos with sprinkles this year. Nothing fancy.


----------

